# Finally got around to chasing down PTO noise in my L3000dt....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

Had to split the tractor apart, but found the culprit in a broken tooth on a gear. Also took the opportunity to clean my hydraulic fluid screen. New gear is quite a bit beefer. Hopefully the material is better than the stock one.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning fusc,

Great information!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

